# Nirvana's White Rhino Smoke Report/Strain Review



## nowstopwhining (Feb 11, 2008)

Strain: White Rhino

Company: Nirvana

Growth: Plant Topped once 2 weeks before flowering was induced. Vegged for a few weeks. Around 65 days of flower. 9 out of ten germinated and I had 5 females, 1 Hermie, and 3 male. Growth was very uneven between different plants, its a pretty unstable strain. I have many different phenos, so all of my girls are turning out way different.

Nutes: Foxfarm Grow big, Tiger Bloom

Supplements: Advanced Nutrients Tarantula, and Sensizyme (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED)

Yield: not yet this is just a sample

Bag Appeal: Very Frosty. Very Dense Very light orange hairs. A pretty light colored bud all around. Resin Pruduction was pretty good but not great.

Smell: Very Piney with very very slight fruity undertones

Taste: Hashy 

The High: A high that starts very mild and slowly build itself over the entire duration. Very Nice afternoon smoke for me. I am honestly so high right now writing this is EXTREMELY difficult. Bottom line I like it.....I rate it just a bit under my belladonna

Overall I am so so about this strain though

I dried this lower bud (a few day cure as well) and it's about a 1.2 grams.

Sorry you will have to wait till tonight for pictures!!!!!


----------



## Evil Buddies (Feb 11, 2008)

ive had white rhino regulary and its one of my favs dont know what seed co it came from. But is strong smelling and intense high and good taste


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 11, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> ive had white rhino regulary and its one of my favs dont know what seed co it came from. But is strong smelling and intense high and good taste


Yeah its good from a smokers point of view...

But from the growers point of view it wasn't that great.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 11, 2008)

Damn im stoned


----------



## beennoobed (Feb 11, 2008)

man guys, im glad i can catch to people who kno alot about ganja..
i need ur advice.. im stuck!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 11, 2008)

Excellent! I'm looking forward to those pictures.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 12, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Excellent! I'm looking forward to those pictures.


Unfortunately I smoked the entire bud last night. I will have more pictures in a week


----------



## Lacy (Feb 13, 2008)

*Yo mr, Whiner dude.*
*You always seem to have a tasteful selection of weed growing.*
*I am interested in the white Rhino not only 'cause I heard it is an awesome high, but for its medicinal properties.*
*I'm gonna have to check out some of your other grows.*

*How is your new house coming along? Loving it I bet!!!*

*Talk soon I hope.*

*Lacy*


nowstopwhining said:


> Unfortunately I smoked the entire bud last night. I will have more pictures in a week


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yo mr, Whiner dude.*
> *You always seem to have a tasteful selection of weed growing.*
> *I am interested in the white Rhino not only 'cause I heard it is an awesome high, but for its medicinal properties.*
> *I'm gonna have to check out some of your other grows.*
> ...


Wow hey I havent heard from you in a while. Hows it goin...and thanks!

Yeah the white rhino is definitely a nice body stone...but the funny thing is you stay pretty clear headed.

I definitely like it...Ive had white widow and I think I like the rhino more to be honest. 

Oh and I love the house its great, thanks.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*I know. Long time.*
*Its going good here also.*
*I have a nice selection of the top indoor strain flowering right now and have started another grow for outdoors.*

*Right now I am being more selective and looking into more serious strains for specific disorders and I noticed that you grow many of them. *

*I love the idea of a nice body stone but the clear headed part is even better. thats the kind of stone I really like.*
*That heavy couch lock just brings me down after a while.*

*Anyway Mr. Whiner,...very nice talking wif ya again and I am glad you are loving your house. Say hello to the misses for me.*

*Lacy*


nowstopwhining said:


> Wow hey I havent heard from you in a while. Hows it goin...and thanks!
> 
> Yeah the white rhino is definitely a nice body stone...but the funny thing is you stay pretty clear headed.
> 
> ...


----------



## tm21thc (Feb 17, 2008)

Where are the pics!!!!!!!!!??????????
Oh ok im stoned too!!!!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 17, 2008)

My bones have ached a lot more this year than ever before.
I think i will be getting some pure indicas in for pain relief as i think i am getting immune to my own strains,time to start cross breeding in some new genes i think.

Maybe having the white rhino and some up high sativa to counter the depression that can come from to much couch locking pain killer would be a good idea.

I know how you feel lacy,i always refer to my own body as my own personal torture rack


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 17, 2008)

natmoon said:


> My bones have ached a lot more this year than ever before.
> I think i will be getting some pure indicas in for pain relief as i think i am getting immune to my own strains,time to start cross breeding in some new genes i think.
> 
> Maybe having the white rhino and some up high sativa to counter the depression that can come from to much couch locking pain killer would be a good idea.
> ...


I think the white rhino would be great. Just make sure you let it flower long enough or you definitely loose that couch lockiness. I noticed that with my early samples there wasnt much of a body stone.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Yeah thats the same with me nat. i am so used to my smoke now that it just doesn't have the same punch as it used to.*

*Yeah too much of a couch lock gets me depressed. Especially in the middle of winter. I need something with more spirit.*

*Thanks guys*

*Lacy*


natmoon said:


> My bones have ached a lot more this year than ever before.
> I think i will be getting some pure indicas in for pain relief as i think i am getting immune to my own strains,time to start cross breeding in some new genes i think.
> 
> Maybe having the white rhino and some up high sativa to counter the depression that can come from to much couch locking pain killer would be a good idea.
> ...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 24, 2008)

Heres the pictures MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ZeldarFromBeldar (Mar 18, 2008)

Damn dude... It feels like I'm still YEARS away from getting to smoke my own growth. I can only hope I eventually produce buds like that. I'm still waiting to taste the buds from my raggedy-ass bagseed.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 18, 2008)

ZeldarFromBeldar said:


> Damn dude... It feels like I'm still YEARS away from getting to smoke my own growth. I can only hope I eventually produce buds like that. I'm still waiting to taste the buds from my raggedy-ass bagseed.


Thanks! Ive gotten great buds from bagseed so dont be too worried about the quality.


----------



## poppinsmokey (Mar 19, 2008)

ZOMG! That bud looks phenomenal. Right now I feel like a kid 3 weeks from Christmas wondering if my parents got me a Wii or just underwear and socks. I get what you are saying about it being good from a smoker's view vs. a grower's perspective. I never thought about it like that until I started a grow.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 20, 2008)

poppinsmokey said:


> ZOMG! That bud looks phenomenal. Right now I feel like a kid 3 weeks from Christmas wondering if my parents got me a Wii or just underwear and socks. I get what you are saying about it being good from a smoker's view vs. a grower's perspective. I never thought about it like that until I started a grow.


thanks It was definitely some frosty bud and that was a lower bud off of the plant too.

yeah I really never thought about how much more of a pain in the ass some strains are for the grower until I started growing.


----------



## jonnyk (Apr 2, 2008)

Awesome Herb man. Much Props.

-J


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

*You have very detailed descriptions of the weed you grow and smoke. Very well done.*
*I wish I knew my strains better. I have just harvested a plant that I am 90% is kahuna and it has a very hashish taste to it. The best week I have smoked in years.*


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *You have very detailed descriptions of the weed you grow and smoke. Very well done.*
> *I wish I knew my strains better. I have just harvested a plant that I am 90% is kahuna and it has a very hashish taste to it. The best week I have smoked in years.*


Thanks 
Mmmmmmm I Dont mind that nice good hashy taste


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_No thank you and Mr. Whiner. Are you kidding me. I LOVE, LOVE LOVE that hashy taste. I am even gonna make some hash really soon. Not the washing machine kindbut another method. Not sure yet but I look forward to it_


nowstopwhining said:


> Thanks
> Mmmmmmm I Dont mind that nice good hashy taste


----------



## homegrownboy (Apr 3, 2008)

White Rhino comes originally from GHseeds.

I got to say...i've grown white rhino before and well...it was alot more white looking then that...almost like it was covered in a light snow.

Nice looking bud though. Good job.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 3, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> White Rhino comes originally from GHseeds.
> 
> I got to say...i've grown white rhino before and well...it was alot more white looking then that...almost like it was covered in a light snow.
> 
> Nice looking bud though. Good job.


Well it IS white rhino, are you trying to say you dont think it is because you sure make it seem that way. I Got the seed pack as proof, its from nirvana though so its obviously a knockoff. That was just one of the plants and it was not as frosty as some of the other ones. 

I will get pictures of the seedpack for you when I get back home.

This one probably looks a little more like your typical white rhino, this is from the same batch of seed just off of a different plant.


----------



## homegrownboy (Apr 3, 2008)

No.

I guess it all depends on what type it is as well..sativa or indica. The pure strain is almost white...those pics you showed look ALOT better...GREAT job.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 3, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> No.
> 
> I guess it all depends on what type it is as well..sativa or indica. The pure strain is almost white...those pics you showed look ALOT better...GREAT job.


Hahaha thanks man, yeah im sure the indica or sativa pheno makes a difference in the buds


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 17, 2008)

Good god! Just like a wet dream becoming reality 



nowstopwhining said:


> Well it IS white rhino, are you trying to say you dont think it is because you sure make it seem that way. I Got the seed pack as proof, its from nirvana though so its obviously a knockoff. That was just one of the plants and it was not as frosty as some of the other ones.
> 
> I will get pictures of the seedpack for you when I get back home.
> 
> This one probably looks a little more like your typical white rhino, this is from the same batch of seed just off of a different plant.


----------



## Purplecheeser (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey i just harvested by white rhino's today actually. A week ago I cut off a sampler. Looks like yours has more of the "white" characterists, covered in trichomes.


Here is the sampler


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks pretty damn similar to me...I think its just he camera that made my bud look a lil more crystally. Mmm have fun with that bud.


----------



## cali-high (Apr 17, 2008)

great lookin stuff i dont kno how to work a camera that well for close ups or i woulda took a pic of some matenusca thunder fuck i had


----------



## Purplecheeser (Apr 17, 2008)

Dude get some pics of that. My digital camera is shitty and still managed.


----------



## daddychrisg (Sep 19, 2008)

It is time for.......HOW WHITE IS YOUR RHINO..............Pictures


----------



## Titan4jah (Oct 12, 2008)

yah i jus cracked 5 rhinos from nirvana...im a para so i get alot of leg spasms.

ill post pics soon


----------



## bluballs (Oct 13, 2008)

OK, I have said it b4. There are two types of Rhino. The long greyish colored spears and these green types you both displayed.

I wonder which is stronger the grey or the green. I have seen the grey in many setups and it gets you rocked when done correctly

Is this the GH Rhino?


----------



## bluballs (Oct 13, 2008)

Titan4jah said:


> yah i jus cracked 5 rhinos from nirvana...im a para so i get alot of leg spasms.
> 
> ill post pics soon


I am L3/L4. I get no spasms. I get pure pain(neuropathic) from damaged nerves. I gained much back and can walk. Only pain in the parts I cant feel.


----------



## Titan4jah (Oct 13, 2008)

yah im really hopeing my 1000watt hps wont fry the seedings..all i got is that 1000 hps......it is out of an adjust-a-wing


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jan 3, 2009)

A little bit of an old thread but i wanted to say thanks for a detailed review. 
I just got some beans in the mail and its reassuring to know this is some good weed. I'm not too worried about the wacky pheno differences as i plan to choose the best plant as a mother and a little variety never hurt anyone.


----------



## aliasofmike (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm growing this strain, used to buy some from CA.

I'm looking forward to seeing even more variation...


----------



## Titan4jah (Jan 7, 2009)

one of my rhinos gpt really n def and some of her hairs turned pink.


----------



## aliasofmike (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah I'm really glad to be growing w rhino for my first strain, seems to be pretty interesting.

I'm getting some real dark hard spots on a few buds...any ideas? I'd think its been too dry for bud rot, and too early.


----------



## NinjaOZDuce (Jan 12, 2010)

im flowerin mine as well and cant wait


check out this other review too lol


Buzz Report: Started to hit me around the time I was taking my second toke. Peaceful and relaxed. Fairly stoney, but not totally couch locked. The relaxation was amazing with this smoke. My heart was racing and I was on the verge of a panic attack. I thought someone outside was getting attacked or something, so I freaked, grabbed my cell phone and ran outside to help. Turns out the neighbor&#8217;s kids were entirely too loud when they&#8217;re playing outside. Bloodcurdling screams were enough to set me off a bit.

After smoking, I was completely chilled back out. Past the relaxation, everything was dreamlike and my senses seemed sharpened, but positively altered. It was a bit spacey. Very heavy behind the eyes, very heavy limbs. Things seem a bit trippy. Vision has an almost psychedelic quality to it. Moving my head results in light trails.

Mood is still relaxed. When closing my eyes&#8230;Oh, it&#8217;s beautiful. Closing my eyes results in mild closed eye visuals. I see mostly red, green and blue pixels. They&#8217;re lit by the glow of my monitor seeping through my closed eyelids. Moving my head results in white trails behind the pixels. The pixels seemed to form a more clear circle with about 10 dots of the concentrated circles. The dots have a sort of sizzling firework effect coming out in all directions. Reminds me of a spirograph. Remember those? I really wish I had one now. Anyone know where I can find a spirograph? Anyone want to send me a spriograph? That&#8217;d be rad. Remember &#8220;rad&#8221;? That was a great word.

Closing note &#8211; I originally started to write the basic outline of the review while I was smoking, so the details were fresh, then planned to finish it later. Instead, I was forced into a situation where I was unable to resist the urge to turn this review into an experiment in Gonzo Journalism. I bought the ticket, then told you about the ride while it was happening. I hope you enjoyed it. -GhostGuy


----------



## matool (Aug 8, 2010)

_i had white rhino the other day and deceided to go for a drive not the best idea lovely head and very much a body stoned but over all review a realy nice smoke in my view better than northen lights but thats jist me_


----------



## Hibud Ganjamanjutu (May 9, 2011)

These Rhinos were vegged under 8 T5 Bulbs for 2.5 months. Started flowering six plants like these (all clones from the same mother) under 1600HPS about 2 weeks ago. Using the Atami B'Cuzz lineup, along with Humboldt Flavorful humic foliar. They were 4.5 feet tall when 12/12 started. In these pics-taken yesterday, they measure 5 ft. That's a shot glass for reference.


----------



## Dank Hands (Dec 23, 2011)

old thread, but dank thread. People dont give WR enough credit, or nirvana


----------

